
The Changing Value of Money - voisin
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/changing-value-money-ray-dalio/
======
theramblingfool
I don't _really_ buy that characterizing the current method as a 'fictitious
stimulus' and inferior to "tax and redistribute."

As far as redistribution goes, the current method is functionally equivalent
to a flat tax with progressive redistribution.

